
Rutger Hauer, star of Blade Runner, dies aged 75 - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/film/2019/jul/24/rutger-hauer-star-of-blade-runner-dies-aged-75
======
LinuxBender
I will never forget Blade Runner, Ladyhawk, Blind Fury, all incredible
performances. I didn't realize he was 75. Man, time flies.

------
geephroh
Like tears in the rain. RIP, Rutger.

